# Bowtech Roll Call..........



## grinstead9 (Jun 4, 2009)

now lets here from the bowtech guys or gals


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jun 4, 2009)

Roll-call. B.T. General lover! Love mine.


----------



## bowhunter2246 (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be a proud Bowtech owner as soon as my Guardian arrives in mail, I can't wait!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 4, 2009)

07 guardian here.  Love it.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 4, 2009)

*yep*

08 101st here.


----------



## short stop (Jun 4, 2009)

Tribute  owner  here .. I  hope to  be able   to find  a  deer  with mine this   yr   ....


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jun 4, 2009)

2008 Bowtech General x 2 in my house (me and the boy)


----------



## dusty80 (Jun 4, 2009)

101st Airborne here............... It's my 3D bow.......... 3rd string hunting bow.


----------



## longbearded1 (Jun 4, 2009)

08 Tomkat-love it!


----------



## crowe1187 (Jun 4, 2009)

Custom Admiral on order


----------



## stefan carter (Jun 4, 2009)

*tribute*

06 tribute cant put it down hunting/ 3d bow


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 4, 2009)

Gotta General.  Shoots quieter than either of my Matthews.  While shooting a few weeks ago with a couple of friends in Savannah, out of all of the bows we were using, mine was the quietest.  I think there was a Parker, 2 Matthews and another Bowtech.  The 101st a guy was using was the fastest.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 4, 2009)

07 guardian, sword twilight hunter .010 pins. X stabilization flatliner. Bucknasty strings, qad ld


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 4, 2009)

07 Guardian, vital gear optical sight  it is sweeeeet!

Chrono at 329 fps...don't ask me why seems little higher than spec....


----------



## BIGGUS (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't really like the company, but I love my '08 General long-time!


----------



## formula1 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re:*

I have a 08 general and a 03 Extreme VFT and love'em both!


----------



## savilcr (Jun 4, 2009)

09 Admiral, killed 2 with it last year


----------



## GusGus (Jun 4, 2009)

07 Guardian, G5 Optix XR, Doinker A-bomb 11.5", Limbdriver. Love this thing.


----------



## stuckbuck (Jun 4, 2009)

ally all the way!!!


----------



## Duckhawk (Jun 4, 2009)

08 Guardian MAX-4, Octane 11.5: stabilizer, Octane 1pc. quiver, Vital Bow Gear Startrak, Limbdriver rest


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2009)

07 guardian here, Qad LD rest deadnuts site. awsome shooting bow quiet as can be.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Jun 4, 2009)

06 tribute, maxima 250 hunters 25.5 inches, 100gr montec, limbsaver stabilizer, string tammer, hha sight and rest


----------



## jharrell (Jun 5, 2009)

08 Allegiance here. 8 for 8 last year.


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 5, 2009)

Better looking cousin here  08' Diamond Marquis silently slinging some nasty blades.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 6, 2009)

just got my first, a 101rst, havent shot it yet waiting for the new string,but i cant wait, maybe some feedback from you guys and gals that have one?


----------



## deerhunter70 (Jun 6, 2009)

another cousin, Diamond "The Rock" I like it alot for the money..


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jun 6, 2009)

05 defender loaded

$300 o.b.o. if you want it


----------



## Cubanredneck (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bowtechs*

Diamond Marquis,Ally,The Rock,& Razor edge.Just traded my 07 Guardian.Best bows I have ever shot.


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Jun 6, 2009)

08 Ally, and love it


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 6, 2009)

I've got a few....


----------



## Ace1313 (Jun 7, 2009)

formula1 said:


> I have a 08 general and a 03 Extreme VFT and love'em both!



X2 Love the General super quiet hardly any hand shock and lights out.  Put down 3 with it last year including my first bow buck.


----------



## stiles1682 (Jun 7, 2009)

River Rambler said:


> Better looking cousin here  08' Diamond Marquis silently slinging some nasty blades.



X2


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Jun 7, 2009)

07 Tribute


----------



## bowhunter (Jun 8, 2009)

09 Admiral Silent & Deadly


----------



## AliBubba (Jun 8, 2009)

Allegiance - I am in love!


----------



## bowhuntonly (Jun 9, 2009)

AliBubba said:


> Allegiance - I am in love!



same here


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 9, 2009)

*love it*

07 L/H TRIBUTE


----------



## mat280 (Jun 9, 2009)

*I'm hooked*

my 08 General is a great shooter couldn't be more satisfied.


----------



## kcausey (Jun 10, 2009)

2008 Max4 Allegiance here.....I Love this bow!
My wife shoots a Diamond Razor edge.....the baddest 46lb bow i have seen....right there with the Equalizer.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Jun 10, 2009)

Tomkat here, first and last bow here. Love it.


----------



## USMCBowman (Jun 13, 2009)

o7 Commander shoots great


----------



## bonafide (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm part of Tribunation!


----------



## solocamslayer (Jun 17, 2009)

08 82nd and love it!


----------



## shotcaller20 (Jun 17, 2009)

07 Tribute.....not looking to switch anytime soon!


----------



## gordylew (Jun 17, 2009)

08 Alley
quick an deadly,  when I see them


----------



## CPark58 (Jun 17, 2009)

06 tomkat


----------



## james hyde (Jun 20, 2009)

09 Admiral.


----------



## john.lee (Jun 21, 2009)

70 lb camo captain hunting bow and 60 lb black and red captain for 3d.   Air raid is next on the list


----------



## dusty80 (Jun 21, 2009)

kcausey said:


> 2008 Max4 Allegiance here.....I Love this bow!
> My wife shoots a Diamond Razor edge.....the baddest 46lb bow i have seen....right there with the Equalizer.



..............negative....... Razor Edge and Equalizer are not in the same ballpark there Kippy!! That's like saying the Tomkat and Allegiance are right there with each other.


----------



## walters (Jun 22, 2009)

*bowtech*

o8 Bowtech allegiance
son shoots the razors edge. 08


----------



## Guardian55 (Jun 22, 2009)

*...*

Just picked up an Air Raid 
29/75 430 grains 300fps
Limbdriver, Octane stab., G5 XR


----------



## Keynohunter (Jun 24, 2009)

'05 Allegiance ...but have a '09 Admiral on the way...can't wait!


----------



## Deerhead (Jun 26, 2009)

'07 Allegiance


----------



## autalon (Jun 29, 2009)

*Bowtech Captain Here*

I shoot the 2009 Bowtech Captain strung at 68 lbs with Maxima 250 Arrows and shuttle T-lock broad heads.

Bowtech got it right with the Captain!

WDE,
AUTALON


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 1, 2009)

08 Diamond Marquis here. Love it and it slings some arrows. Its funny how my 70lb. 29dl can burry arrows in my target that is the self sealing foam where as my frends Martin with 30" and 70lb can be pulled out easily. I have to have someone hold the deer and then grab them with 2 hands and PULL to get them out. I love it and the velvet finish. My first bow and I went all out and ropped 1k for my complete setup and my friends did not think I need that much of a bow...they are just jealous they cannot sling um and get groups like me. I like to do things right an thats why I went with the Bowtech/Diamond brand and set it up once and right.  It just felt so goo in my hand shoting it. I need to pull it out and start gettin ready.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 1, 2009)

08 Diamond Black Ice


----------



## Browtine (Jul 1, 2009)

Had to read that title twice. Thought it said Bowtech "Recall"...


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jul 1, 2009)

08 101st here


----------



## Rangerboats (Jul 1, 2009)

08 Marquis here and love it!! Killed two with it last year, and looking for Mr Illinois to sling one at with it this year!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Bowtech Blackhawk*

Kill'em and grill'em


----------



## rta47 (Jul 1, 2009)

Picked up a justice in 04 and still shooting it!


----------



## autalon (Jul 1, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Had to read that title twice. Thought it said Bowtech "Recall"...



Not anymore punk...Hoyt and Matthews are playing catch up now...Hoyt and Matthews bows must be put in a press to change draw length, etc. not with the Bowtech Captain...

Bowtech is taking over, they invested in serious engineering and not marketing/advertising

THE BOWTECH CAPTAIN IS THE REAL DEAL!!!


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Jul 4, 2009)

*roll call*

proud 2006 Bowtech Tomkat owner modded out like my pc


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jul 5, 2009)

2008 Diamond Marquis!!  The one in my avatar.  This is the best shooting bow I have ever owned.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 7, 2009)

2009 82nd


----------



## ddawg (Jul 8, 2009)

05 TomCat  Still does the job!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 8, 2009)

I got the one that already comes hooked up with sites and all, I think its the tomkat. Its last years model. 

1st season bow hunting( or even shooting a bow) and got two kills with it.


----------



## Keynohunter (Jul 13, 2009)

*My Admiral is here*

and it lives up to everything I have heard about it so far...Fast, quiet, smooth, and accurate.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Add one more to the list

08 Allegiance All black
Apex 6 pin, Octane stab, QAD HD, Bow Turbo, Octane Quiver.  All black access.

60 lbs 29 in, 403 gr arrow
Without Turbo--262
With Turbo---286


----------



## Buckhead (Jul 14, 2009)

2003 Patriot.  Still plenty fast and I can put an arrow where I want it.


----------



## beersndeer (Jul 14, 2009)

08 General and 07 Guardian both 50-60lbs


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 15, 2009)

love my Allegiance, great shooting bow!!!!!


----------



## swamp (Jul 27, 2010)

ttt 09 sniper


----------



## Mys2kal (Jul 28, 2010)

Destroyer 340, might be the best bow I've ever owned.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 28, 2010)

09 82nd Airborne


----------



## philtuts (Jul 28, 2010)

Are Bowtechs and Diamonds related or made in the same factory? I remember hearing something about that.


----------



## G5guy23 (Jul 28, 2010)

'10 destroyer 340,06 reverse AT tribute !!!


----------



## ddawg (Jul 28, 2010)

06 TomKat. Lovin it!!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 28, 2010)

Here here!


----------



## MCNASTY (Jul 28, 2010)

Tally another 06' TomKat.


----------



## curtis04 (Jul 28, 2010)

09 captain and love it!!!!!!


----------



## rta47 (Jul 28, 2010)

04-Justice 

09-Captain


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 28, 2010)

(2)destroyer 340 @ 60lbs.....hunting rig and one for a 3d rig.....


----------



## Cougar Spray (Jul 28, 2010)

Am I the only one with a Commander..........it's bad, bad, bad, bad.  Quiet, unbelievably fast, smooth shootin, deer killin mad man.  I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a diamond rock. made by bowtech. I think the way it was explained to me is diamond is  bowtechs single cam line up, except a couple .


----------



## PSE (Jul 28, 2010)

07 Guardian-awesome, can't wait to get the Destroyer


----------



## swamp (Jul 28, 2010)

Cougar Spray said:


> Am I the only one with a Commander..........it's bad, bad, bad, bad.  Quiet, unbelievably fast, smooth shootin, deer killin mad man.  I LOVE IT!!!!



I want one, but may juxt get the destroyer 340 to go with my sniper!!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jul 28, 2010)

08' General.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 28, 2010)

Old thread, but what the hay...

Now - 08 Allegiance

Prior:  08 Guardian
05 Allegiance
03 Extreme VFT
02 Mighty Mite


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jul 28, 2010)

08 Black Ice...Proven killer!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 28, 2010)

08 General bought new in 2010


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 28, 2010)

08 general love it. took 2 does last year with it. the company has the worst customer service out there. thank goodness for lamars in rockmart.


----------



## work2play (Jul 28, 2010)

autalon said:


> Not anymore punk...Hoyt and Matthews are playing catch up now...Hoyt and Matthews bows must be put in a press to change draw length, etc. not with the Bowtech Captain...
> 
> Bowtech is taking over, they invested in serious engineering and not marketing/advertising
> 
> THE BOWTECH CAPTAIN IS THE REAL DEAL!!!



The numbers speak for themselves: for the 11th consecutive year, Mathews® shooters won more professional (ASA and IBO) 3-D tournaments than all other bow brands combined. Once again, it wasn’t even close--still waiting for the flood of Bowtech huntings shows to take over the airways too

oh yeah, 09 Diamond Razor Edge(for her)


----------



## scout8140 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah Im rockin a Guardian this year


----------



## SGaither (Jul 28, 2010)

03 Extreme VFT. 26" dl 70lb pull 360 grains going 318 fps.  One pin out to 35 yards.
She maybe old, heavy and not as shiny but she's made for my hand.


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Jul 28, 2010)

Patriot.. Had an itch to get something else.  Pulled it out of my bowcase, and I just couldnt do it.  I carried it to the shop and ordered the #70 limbs for it.  Havent gotten it back yet.


----------



## GusGus (Jul 28, 2010)

work2play said:


> The numbers speak for themselves: for the 11th consecutive year, Mathews® shooters won more professional (ASA and IBO) 3-D tournaments than all other bow brands combined. Once again, it wasn’t even close--still waiting for the flood of Bowtech huntings shows to take over the airways too
> 
> oh yeah, 09 Diamond Razor Edge(for her)



I think you may have been looking for AT when you posted this. Thats where all the fanboys hang out.


----------



## justinbowtech (Jul 28, 2010)

06 Tribute


----------



## hookedonbass (Jul 28, 2010)

'08 General


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 28, 2010)

Bowtech Defender here


----------



## big cheez (Jul 28, 2010)

09 admiral, for huntin.....nothing but pure nastiness ! 09 sentinel, for 3d an indoor, and a 10 destroyer on the way ...................


----------



## birddog1 (Jul 28, 2010)

82 airborn,death from above.


----------



## cole9174 (Jul 29, 2010)

shooting a Mighty Mite now, looking to purchase a Mathews DXT or Hoyt Turbo Hawk....


----------



## Cougar Spray (Jul 30, 2010)

the reason Matthews keeps winning all the tournaments (which by the way, has no bearing on deer hunting what so ever) is because they pour all their money into sponsorships and advertising.  Bowtech sells their product on word of mouth from hunter to hunter based on solid performance.  I shot my 3-4 year old commander next to a brand new matthews last year, all tricked out.  The commander made it look silly, it was all loud and slow.  BOWTECH BABY!!!


----------



## Diesel-7.3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Destroyer 350 ! BAD TO DA BONE


----------



## bigbuck92 (Jul 30, 2010)

2007 Guardian Best bow I ever had!


----------



## reel2rifle (Jul 30, 2010)

2002 Pro 38.  Quite, quick and still putting meat in the frezzer.


----------



## limbhanger (Jul 31, 2010)

Sold the DXT and bought a Destroyer 350.


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 1, 2010)

09 Blacked out Captain for 3D
07 Equalizer for her................ 
That being said, Mathews puts the meat on the table! Bowtech hasn't made a true hunting bow since the Ally.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 1, 2010)

2008 max4 on max4 on max4 ally.
She'll be slingin' a 2008 max4 equalizer this year....

I will be toting a 2007 drenalin opening day though....toss up btwn the ally and the dren.


----------



## Rackin up with rage (Aug 1, 2010)

09 captain


----------



## mmccm2 (Aug 1, 2010)

2008 82nd Airborne


----------



## BThunder (Aug 1, 2010)

2007 Allegiance

Went and tested out a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis I was considering to buy on the indoor range and my BOWTECH smoked it on all levels!

What was I thinking!


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Aug 16, 2010)

wish i had my bowtech http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=559312


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 16, 2010)

just got an 07 allegiance. Like it so far.


----------



## whitehunter (Aug 16, 2010)

09 diamond redhead kronik here


----------



## bdillard (Aug 16, 2010)

Cougar Spray said:


> the reason Matthews keeps winning all the tournaments (which by the way, has no bearing on deer hunting what so ever) is because they pour all their money into sponsorships and advertising.  Bowtech sells their product on word of mouth from hunter to hunter based on solid performance.  I shot my 3-4 year old commander next to a brand new matthews last year, all tricked out.  The commander made it look silly, it was all loud and slow.  BOWTECH BABY!!!



you must have been shooting against a child...That dont count...one day ya'll will graduate to a big boy bow...(mathews... catch us if you can)   j/k yall...    bowtech is a good bow...mathews is a great bow...


----------



## Duckhawk (Aug 16, 2010)

bdillard said:


> you must have been shooting against a child...That dont count...one day ya'll will graduate to a big boy bow...(mathews... catch us if you can)   j/k yall...    bowtech is a good bow...mathews is a great bow...



Where did this fella come from,he must have fell off the turnip truck!  

Bowtech, Refuse to follow


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, DH.  I got a Mathews ad book in the mail a few years back.  I sent it back to them with a note..."Please keep your mail, save your postage so you can pay the salaries of your top shooters."  I have not gotten another ad from them to date!


----------



## Derek Snider (Aug 16, 2010)

06 ally and loving it...looking forward to feeding her in illinois this november


----------



## drawedback (Aug 16, 2010)

pasinthrough said:


> Yep, DH.  I got a Mathews ad book in the mail a few years back.  I sent it back to them with a note..."Please keep your mail, save your postage so you can pay the salaries of your top shooters."  I have not gotten another ad from them to date!



Noe yall know in the back of mathews owner manuals it says "now that you own a mathews you know everything there is to know about bows and hunting"  Bowtech rules,101st airborne


----------



## Flintridge (Aug 17, 2010)

'09 Admiral, qad hd bone, extreme sights 

Shot the Amiral and DXT and there was no question to me!


----------



## hilljack13 (Aug 18, 2010)

09 Diamond Black Ice....

Can't believe I'm only the 3rd to list this SWEET BOW!!


----------



## clark22 (Aug 19, 2010)

08 ally


----------



## Wolfeee (Aug 19, 2010)

07 Guardian here


----------



## campshane (Aug 19, 2010)

08 GENERAL   SHOO BABY   THEY ARE QUITE
07 TRIBUTE  The boys first real bow


----------



## Gr8track (Aug 19, 2010)

2010 General  the best bow out!!!!!!!!


----------



## j.reagan (Aug 19, 2010)

I have an '06 Constitution for targets and a '08 101st for anything with fur or feathers, had a Captain and I am beginning to wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## BeanTrain (Aug 19, 2010)

09 Iceman
Can't believe I'm the only one.


----------



## jccarr01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bowtech Captain!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Aug 20, 2010)

*roll call*

08 Tomkat


----------



## eastonslinger (Aug 20, 2010)

07 ally. Something will have to happen to it before it's replaced


----------



## dawg450r (Aug 23, 2010)

09 Iceman, HHA sight, drop away rest, gold tips, SWEET


----------



## Richard (Aug 30, 2010)

08 Ally IMO the best pure hunting bow there is.

Richard


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Aug 30, 2010)

101st Airbourne, first year going for a bow kill, good luck to everyone


----------



## dustin01018 (Sep 1, 2010)

07 Bowtech Guardian, ripcord rest,  and viper sight with .010 pins, This thing is a tack driver!  Just done the paint job over the summer, use the duracoat firearm finish and is holding up real well.


----------



## jtm67 (Oct 2, 2010)

Traded in my Tribute, got the Admiral


----------



## atlbowhunter (Oct 2, 2010)

I had a Mighty Mite and loved it! Still have it.  Got an 09 Admiral and REALLY LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Oct 2, 2010)

Gr8track said:


> 2010 General  the best bow out!!!!!!!!



There was no General in 2010.  It was only produced in 2008.


----------



## bowsmith (Oct 2, 2010)

Guess I could post my 2010 stable....

Destroyer350, Sentinel FLX, and Brigadier....all in Black Ops.


----------



## ssw (Oct 2, 2010)

*iceman*

09 iceman easton axis and ramcat g5 optix wisker buisquit


----------



## reno (Oct 5, 2010)

07 allegiance love it. It is a killing machine


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 5, 2010)

"Black-Ops" 2010 Sentinel FLX..Loving it! I really like the Center-Pivots and an a-t-a length of 36-37". I am just more accurate.


----------

